# Using a HVLP Chocolate Srayer



## jasonherman (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello:

I just recently purchased a High Volume Low Pressure (HVLP) sprayer from BakeDeco.com (Campbell Hausfeld HV2002). They tout it as as "ideal for coating chocolate molds". Has anyone had any experience using this model before or used one of these for coating chocolate molds? I have read a lot of posts around the internet and I have read a lot of 50-50 chocolate to cocao butter. 

I realize there is a big difference between using these sprayers for paint & shelac and chocolate. Before gumming up the sprayer in frustration and dispair I was wondering if there are any helpful tips out there that anyone provide.

Thank you for all your help in advace!

-Jason


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Jason --

I moved this to where the professionals are more likely to see and answer it.


----------



## jasonherman (Sep 18, 2006)

I wanted to provide some feedback on the HVLP sprayer. 

If you buy the Campbell Hausfeld HV2002 then you should also buy an additional part for chocolate spraying. The part number is #HV7006. This is the thick needle nozzle set. This is used to spray thicker materials. The result is you don't have to use nearly as much chocolate butter to thin your chocolate. 

Any other help from the group would be great!

-Jason


----------

